# kitio lights



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

can anyone help with this ? I have tail lights but no head light or flasher .all fuses are good can hear relay come on for flashers but will not come on. thanks ken


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

can anyone help with this ? I have tail lights but no head light or flasher .all fuses are good can hear relay come on for flashers but will not come on. thanks ken


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I take it you mean Kioti ?, what model?, need to find a wiring diagram to trace the paths.


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

FredM said:


> I take it you mean Kioti ?, what model?, need to find a wiring diagram to trace the paths.


Yes it a ck3510.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I cannot find a wiring diagram, I would suggest you check wiring connections, relays, as headlights could be relay controlled.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Kenswelder. Have you had a look to see if some wires were chewed or have become disconnected? This has been a horrible year for mice in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> Yes it a ck3510.


I was told it is my light switch .


FredM said:


> I cannot find a wiring diagram, I would suggest you check wiring connections, relays, as headlights could be relay controlled.


 Fred m thanks for you help . I will be checking it all out .


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

yes I have and i will be doing more checking . I was told it could be my light switch .but i will be looking in to it deeper. thank you for your help. ken


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Were the lights working before? Did you do anything to the Tractor? Were you working it hard or did you put a charger on it or alter it in any way?

I'm with Fred M. Check your relays and plugs especially. Then look for a bad ground somwhere.

Good luck on your kitio


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes all I have done is wash the mud off. The next time I put the lights on it blow the fuse. I replace the fuse and still no lights.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have a electrical short in the wiring, have you checked the replaced fuse to see if it had blown again?.

I did find a sorta wiring diagram, wasn't sure if this was for your tractor, I'll see if I can find it again and attach to this post.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> yes I have and i will be doing more checking . I was told it could be my light switch .but i will be looking in to it deeper. thank you for your help. ken



Can't be just your light switch since the headlights and the hazard flashers use two different switches on the CK 10 series models......How old is the tractor?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You could have water in the headlight/hazard switch if this is a combination switch, this will create a short and blow fuses, seeing that you have hosed the machine down, try some dewatering fluid in the switch, you may have to remove the switch and try and get the fluid in from the top end, or you could carefully use a hair dryer to warm the switch up and dry it out if this is the problem.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

pogobill said:


> Hello Kenswelder. Have you had a look to see if some wires were chewed or have become disconnected? This has been a horrible year for mice in my neck of the woods!


Lost my headlights a few years back on my tractor
Wire harness was chewed off near the grill area.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> You could have water in the headlight/hazard switch if this is a combination switch, this will create a short and blow fuses, seeing that you have hosed the machine down, try some dewatering fluid in the switch, you may have to remove the switch and try and get the fluid in from the top end, or you could carefully use a hair dryer to warm the switch up and dry it out if this is the problem.



Not a combination switch on the tractor......The headlight and turn signals are on the same switch but the hazard lights are a different switch located on the opposite side of the dash.....He has the same model Kioti that I do....


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

I will be looking at it tomorrow to see what it is. I think it in the switch .I just need time to check it out . Thanks for your help .I So I post what I find.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> I will be looking at it tomorrow to see what it is. I think it in the switch .I just need time to check it out . Thanks for your help .I So I post what I find.



You think that it is in both switches? Unless yours is different then mine you have separate switches for the headlights and the hazard lights....I honestly think that you have a wiring problem not a switch problem.....Possibly a grounding problem...


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks i am go to check it out tomorrow


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> Not a combination switch on the tractor......The headlight and turn signals are on the same switch but the hazard lights are a different switch located on the opposite side of the dash.....He has the same model Kioti that I do....


Sorry, I meant turn signal and headlight combo switch, seems hazard got there by mistake.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> You think that it is in both switches? Unless yours is different then mine you have separate switches for the headlights and the hazard lights....I honestly think that you have a wiring problem not a switch problem.....Possibly a grounding problem...





Kenswelder said:


> Yes all I have done is wash the mud off. The next time I put the lights on it blow the fuse. I replace the fuse and still no lights.


It appears that the lights were working prior to washing from what the OP quoted and that is what I have based my assumption on, and you could be right Squid with a bad ground.


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

can anyone help with this ? I have tail lights but no head light or flasher .all fuses are good can hear relay come on for flashers but will not come on. thanks ken


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

can anyone help with this ? I have tail lights but no head light or flasher .all fuses are good can hear relay come on for flashers but will not come on. thanks ken


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I take it you mean Kioti ?, what model?, need to find a wiring diagram to trace the paths.


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

FredM said:


> I take it you mean Kioti ?, what model?, need to find a wiring diagram to trace the paths.


Yes it a ck3510.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I cannot find a wiring diagram, I would suggest you check wiring connections, relays, as headlights could be relay controlled.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Kenswelder. Have you had a look to see if some wires were chewed or have become disconnected? This has been a horrible year for mice in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> Yes it a ck3510.


I was told it is my light switch .


FredM said:


> I cannot find a wiring diagram, I would suggest you check wiring connections, relays, as headlights could be relay controlled.


 Fred m thanks for you help . I will be checking it all out .


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

yes I have and i will be doing more checking . I was told it could be my light switch .but i will be looking in to it deeper. thank you for your help. ken


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Were the lights working before? Did you do anything to the Tractor? Were you working it hard or did you put a charger on it or alter it in any way?

I'm with Fred M. Check your relays and plugs especially. Then look for a bad ground somwhere.

Good luck on your kitio


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes all I have done is wash the mud off. The next time I put the lights on it blow the fuse. I replace the fuse and still no lights.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have a electrical short in the wiring, have you checked the replaced fuse to see if it had blown again?.

I did find a sorta wiring diagram, wasn't sure if this was for your tractor, I'll see if I can find it again and attach to this post.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> yes I have and i will be doing more checking . I was told it could be my light switch .but i will be looking in to it deeper. thank you for your help. ken



Can't be just your light switch since the headlights and the hazard flashers use two different switches on the CK 10 series models......How old is the tractor?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You could have water in the headlight/hazard switch if this is a combination switch, this will create a short and blow fuses, seeing that you have hosed the machine down, try some dewatering fluid in the switch, you may have to remove the switch and try and get the fluid in from the top end, or you could carefully use a hair dryer to warm the switch up and dry it out if this is the problem.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

pogobill said:


> Hello Kenswelder. Have you had a look to see if some wires were chewed or have become disconnected? This has been a horrible year for mice in my neck of the woods!


Lost my headlights a few years back on my tractor
Wire harness was chewed off near the grill area.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> You could have water in the headlight/hazard switch if this is a combination switch, this will create a short and blow fuses, seeing that you have hosed the machine down, try some dewatering fluid in the switch, you may have to remove the switch and try and get the fluid in from the top end, or you could carefully use a hair dryer to warm the switch up and dry it out if this is the problem.



Not a combination switch on the tractor......The headlight and turn signals are on the same switch but the hazard lights are a different switch located on the opposite side of the dash.....He has the same model Kioti that I do....


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

I will be looking at it tomorrow to see what it is. I think it in the switch .I just need time to check it out . Thanks for your help .I So I post what I find.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kenswelder said:


> I will be looking at it tomorrow to see what it is. I think it in the switch .I just need time to check it out . Thanks for your help .I So I post what I find.



You think that it is in both switches? Unless yours is different then mine you have separate switches for the headlights and the hazard lights....I honestly think that you have a wiring problem not a switch problem.....Possibly a grounding problem...


----------



## Kenswelder (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks i am go to check it out tomorrow


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> Not a combination switch on the tractor......The headlight and turn signals are on the same switch but the hazard lights are a different switch located on the opposite side of the dash.....He has the same model Kioti that I do....


Sorry, I meant turn signal and headlight combo switch, seems hazard got there by mistake.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> You think that it is in both switches? Unless yours is different then mine you have separate switches for the headlights and the hazard lights....I honestly think that you have a wiring problem not a switch problem.....Possibly a grounding problem...





Kenswelder said:


> Yes all I have done is wash the mud off. The next time I put the lights on it blow the fuse. I replace the fuse and still no lights.


It appears that the lights were working prior to washing from what the OP quoted and that is what I have based my assumption on, and you could be right Squid with a bad ground.


----------

